# Warranty problems HSS928AT bought at Home Depot



## rjlp (May 3, 2017)

Hello all. 

I have a 2016 HSS928AT purchased 12-4-15 from Home Depot online. At that time HD was the only place that had them in stock, none of the local dealers had any. In fact, I had ordered one from a dealer in September but they canceled saying they could not get me one. Anyhow, it has worked great and I love it. I was blowing snow on last storm of the year when I heard a big bang, as if I hit something, but there was nothing there and it kept working, so I finished the drive. I noticed it had a vibration so after I stopped, I inspected the auger, and saw that on one side, the weld that joins the auger halfs together had broken, and it was touching the back. (I have photos but can't post them here?). The shear bolts were/are still intact. I contacted my nearest Honda dealer, Northeast Farm Service in Irasburg, and emailed them the photos. That was on April 1. I have contacted them several times since, but have nothing firm yet. In addition, I was informed that even if Honda covers it, there would be a $75/Hour pick up/drop off fee, BOTH WAYS. I am an hour away, so that is a total of 4 hours or $300 that I would be charged just for transportation! 

I was also told by NFS that they don't even stock snowblowers anymore since "everyone buys them at Home Depot". So I am understanding that when one buys at HD but gets nailed on warranty repairs and service. Somehow I don't think this is quite right. I don't mind a transportation fee, I just think $300 is excessive, and I still don't have a commitment that Honda will even cover the broken auger. I will probably try to fix the auger myself, but I'd like to know what others think?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

My Home Deport stores will rent trucks for $20 or so for 75 minutes so this option could save you some money. Or, try calling Honda to see what they suggest.

Have any friends with a pickup truck, or a larger SUV ?

Sucks that this is the case, but apparently Honda does not reimburse the dealer for pickup/delivery, and also the dealer is probably PO'ed at HD for eating their lunch on new unit sales, and are trying to make it up with gouging for service.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Before you take it to the dealer, I would contact Honda Customer Service (you can also PM [email protected], he is a forum member that works for Honda) and see what they have to say about it. In my opinion it is clearly a manufactures defect as it should not came apart.
Good luck with it.
As previously suggested, get a friend with a truck, van or trailer to help you get it to the dealer. You can also rent a Home Depot truck, or you can buy a carrying platform if you have a truck or SUV with a tow hitch receiver.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Weld broken? Why not go to a local welder and forget the warranty, or maybe Honda will pay for the cost of the welding. Or for those prices buy a welder and do it yourself.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

It appears you have to post ten times before you can post pictures. I think I'd contact Honda directly as it seems your "local" dealer is not very cooperative. As an above poster has suggested forum member "[email protected]" may able to help you. Previous posts have suggested you should fix it yourself. For what you paid for it (even at Home Depot) and considering it's still under warranty and the fact you're on here looking for input tells me you're not inclined to just say "Oh well, stuff happens" and get out the wrenches. Considering you're an hour away from the nearest Honda dealer and when you tried to order one from him he said he couldn't get them (I assume he's the same one who now says he doesn't stock them) I understand why you bought from Home Depot. It reminds me of something I read on the Tractor Forum about a John Deere bought at Lowes. I hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## kevinvo (May 10, 2017)

$300 is a lots of money just for transportation and on top of that you don't really know if Honda will cover it. Wait til Honda is 100% will pay for the repair than haul it there yourself (ask friends for help and pay for their dinner?)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda's warranty covers defects in parts and workmanship It is up to the dealer (and in some cases, the Honda Service Rep) to make the determination if the problem was due to an accident/misuse, or if the affected part(s) were defective. 

There is no language in the warranty to pay for transport to/from an authorized dealer. :icon_blue_very_sad:

How much farther is next closest dealer? If you feel any dealer is giving you the run-around, contact Honda Customer Service:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

From your post I don't understand what broke. Can you post pictures? Run up your post count and then post them.

I'd be concerned that there may be more damage than just a broken weld. For that to break sounds like tremendous pressure that may point to something more than meets the eyes.

I think you need a pro to inspect the whole unit. Like other posters have already mentioned, call before transporting unit to see if warranty covers repair. I am afraid they will just say that they have to examine the damage first and then claim operator misuse.

Please post back when you find out something. Maybe a member here close to you can look at it or mybe a mechanic friend?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If the above does not work; 

a quick call to the retailers manager informing them that you are going to call the Office The Attorney General in your state capital and place a consumer complaint with them regarding your product WILL and I mean WILL get you results. 

I have done it and solved an issue with boiler defective boiler controls AND phone calls work wonders as they do not like to have the States Attorney General office asking questions that they are not will to answer for JOE THE CONSUMER.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Home Depot was the Retailer; NOT NorthEast Farm Service !


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Vermont007 said:


> Home Depot was the Retailer; NOT NorthEast Farm Service !


Home depot does not back up their products? Too bad this did not happen right after you bought it and paid with the Costco visa card. They are great when you dispute a charge . 

I bought Ridgid power tools with them and have to bring back a battery. they better not give me a hard time.

Home Depot will tell you to bring it up with your warranty from Honda and then Honda will tell you to bring it up with HD. Vicious circle.

Do everything legally possible first and then call the States Attorney General and blast it all over social media.

Some local TV channels do a consumer report type of deal too and maybe can help as a last resort.

It's just wrong. I won't buy a new Honda if you can not get any satisfaction .


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Vermont is a subscriber to the Uniform Commercial Code (UCC) which holds that items sold have an Implied Warranty that lasts for 4 years. Take it back to Home Depot and let them deal with it. (i.e. Refund you your purchase price or repair it to merchantable condition.)


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

We're all following this closely. I have the feeling Home Depot is going to pass the buck when it seems to their responsibility. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Tom Burns (Apr 26, 2017)

What did Home Depot tell you?


----------

